# Best DIY online resources



## DIYMom (Jul 20, 2011)

I don't know the best place for this question but here it is:

I am in the process of writing and creating a blog post for the best DIY resources online for DIYers for a writing job. Lots of the "best" sites are my favorite resources and IRL DIYer friend's favorite. Besides this site (which I will be including) can you share what other sites you use for online resources? I have my personal bias and want to make sure I don't miss a great site. 
(categories: sites for creating/planning/projects -spreadsheets/do lists, forums, video "how to's" professional sites, amateur blog sites, articles, misc)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 20, 2011)

I'd start with some of the sites listed here.

http://www.groupbuilder.com/


----------



## DIYMom (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks for responding Old Dog/New Trick. I went and checked out the "sister" sites you linked me to.

If anyone else has something to add of their favorite places, I would still love to hear so I could check it out.


----------



## cindygiggs (Jul 30, 2011)

Well, start with this forum. I am new here but I have to say that this is one of the best DIY home improvement resource!


----------



## DIYMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks Cindy- I did use this forum as one of my favorite resources. I like how friendly everyone is. Now my post is just waiting "approval" to get posted. Next writing project: I am creating one on best apps for DIYers (I'm an app junkie)


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 2, 2011)

DIYMom said:


> Thanks Cindy- I did use this forum as one of my favorite resources. I like how friendly everyone is. Now my post is just waiting "approval" to get posted. Next writing project: I am creating one on best apps for DIYers (I'm an app junkie)



Can't find any of your posts awaiting approval.


----------



## DIYMom (Aug 3, 2011)

oldog/newtrick said:


> Can't find any of your posts awaiting approval.



That's because it's on another site.   Not here.
I put in a link in my guide back to this site. I can IM you the url to the blog where it's located if you're interested. It's not up yet.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 3, 2011)

DIYMom said:


> That's because it's on another site.   Not here.
> I put in a link in my guide back to this site. I can IM you the url to the blog where it's located if you're interested. It's not up yet.



I did not know there were/are other sites on the internet...how bout that???


----------



## Speedbump (Aug 3, 2011)

What kind of DIY sites are you looking for?  Are you looking for anything related to DIY in the home or what?


----------



## TxBuilder (Aug 3, 2011)

Us, of course!


----------



## DIYMom (Aug 6, 2011)

Speedbump said:


> What kind of DIY sites are you looking for?  Are you looking for anything related to DIY in the home or what?



It was just a basic guide of some the great DIY resources (forums, Q/A sites, blogs, "how to" videos, etc... All related to DIY in the home (inside and out). I was hoping to get feedback from others since it's slanted towards me and my cul-de-sac neighbors (who all are major DIYers)


----------



## Shawner (Aug 6, 2011)

I frequent this one as well:  DIY Chatroom - DIY Home Improvement Forum

Have this one bookmarked but don't usually visit it:  DoItYourself.com Community Forums - Home Improvement & Home Repair Questions & Answers


----------



## Speedbump (Aug 8, 2011)

Shoot, let me get a plug in here:  http://www.pumpsandtanks.com


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 8, 2011)

Speedbump said:


> Shoot, let me get a plug in here:  Pumps And Tanks - Jet pumps, submersible pumps, bladder tanks, pump motors , water well accessories



One shameless plug a day allowed for the pump handle guy...awe heck throw all out there that you want


----------



## Speedbump (Aug 9, 2011)

> One shameless plug a day allowed for the pump handle guy...awe heck throw all out there that you want


Thanks, I needed that!

You know what's funny is that in your quote, you notice all the extra words like: "Pumps and tanks, Jet Pumps, Submersible Pumps etc"  I have no Idea how that got there.  It was in my original post after I submitted it.  Then I went back and edited it.  Now it's showing up in your quote.  I have no idea how that happened.  My link was [urlhttp://www.pumpsandtanks.com]Pumpsandtanks.com[/url]  not all that other stuff.  Go figure???


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 9, 2011)

Speedbump said:


> Thanks, I needed that!
> 
> You know what's funny is that in your quote, you notice all the extra words like: "Pumps and tanks, Jet Pumps, Submersible Pumps etc"  I have no Idea how that got there.  It was in my original post after I submitted it.  Then I went back and edited it.  Now it's showing up in your quote.  I have no idea how that happened.  My link was [urlhttp://www.pumpsandtanks.com]Pumpsandtanks.com[/url]  not all that other stuff.  Go figure???



I'm going to blame it on TxBuilder and our lack of dancing bacon smilies.:banana:


----------



## DIYMom (Aug 9, 2011)

Shawner said:


> I frequent this one as well:  DIY Chatroom - DIY Home Improvement Forum
> 
> Have this one bookmarked but don't usually visit it:  DoItYourself.com Community Forums - Home Improvement & Home Repair Questions & Answers



Thanks Shawner - I actually like that one too! It's on my list. The second one you mentioned I've looked at but never stuck around. Is it worth poking around?
The mods will have to let me know if it's okay to link but here's my guide -http://www.tilesupplyonline.com/blog/12-best-diy-resource-guides 
I was going to IM those who were interested but we'll see if I can keep it here. Let me know what you think.

I can still add and subtract to it.


----------



## DIYMom (Aug 9, 2011)

oldog/newtrick said:


> One shameless plug a day allowed for the pump handle guy...awe heck throw all out there that you want



  I would have loved shameless plugs for research but not many really chimed in.


----------



## Redwood (Aug 10, 2011)

As long as the Shameless Plugs are flying I'll add mine...

411 Plumb

Maybe I should put that in my signature someday...


----------



## Speedbump (Aug 11, 2011)

> Maybe I should put that in my signature someday...



Just think of all the free exposure you've been missing.


----------



## DIYMom (Aug 11, 2011)

Redwood said:


> As long as the Shameless Plugs are flying I'll add mine...
> 
> 411 Plumb
> 
> Maybe I should put that in my signature someday...



Have you thought about organizing your site a little different? Having a tool bar on top? Looks like you have a lot of good info.


----------

